# Carolyn



## m.e. (Dec 9, 2004)

I had to do a curatorial paper for ArtAppreciation. Basically, I chose several images for my own "show" andhad to explain how they related, etc. It's what kept me up until 4 thismorning :shock: Anyway....

I chose the photographer Gary Winogrand and his photos of varioushuman/animal relationships. This photo was my absolute favorite, and Iknew you'd like it as well becuase you love elephants as much as I do:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you, m.e. I've never seen that picture before, but I'mdefinitely going to make a copy of it and hang it up. 

Oh, I wish I could have an elephant! They're the neatest animals. They have so much to teach. 

I wish I could return thefavor. This picture reallytouches myheart

.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, mine too. There's just so much going on, it actually stirs my emotions.

It's the cover photo of Gary Winogrands book, _The Animals_. Hedid a lot of photography in the 60's and 70's pertaining to animals,and many of the photos were of elephants at the Central Park Zoo. (I'llpost the other photos from my report later...I got classes all day) Ithink I'll ask my parents for the book for Christmas 

(and no need to return the favor, Carolyn, you rock! Really no other way to put it...)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2004)

You guys love elephants too? :shock:

I loveelephants!

 I used to collect elephant stuff. I kind ofquit because I had more stuff than I have room.Fellowelephant lovers!



Who'd a thunk it? And on a BUNNY forum!

Raspberry


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 9, 2004)

I love elephants too. I have 2 stuffed ones at my house, one of them is almost 20 years old.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 9, 2004)

My mum really loves elephants, and she too has alarge collection of all things elephant. A few years ago, forChristmas, I adopted an elephant for her in Africa, and she got avideo, photos, newsletter etc. She loved it!- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2004)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Mymum really loves elephants, and she too has a large collection of allthings elephant. A few years ago, for Christmas, I adopted an elephantfor her in Africa, and she got a video, photos, newsletter etc. Sheloved it! - Jan





That's a great idea, Jan! 













If I had an elephant, I might name him Tusker. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2004)

> If I had an elephant, I might name him Tusker.
> 
> -Carolyn




OH BROTHER...


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 10, 2004)

I love all kind of animals!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2004)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> > If I had an elephant, I might name him Tusker.?
> >
> > -Carolyn
> 
> ...







:? What??


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2004)

By the way, m.e., 

You have the memory of an Elephant; you never forget.

It was a while ago that I mentioned I love elephants and rabbits most.

Thanks again.

I'm going to look into finding this print, I love it that much.

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2004)

I collect elephants too


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi m.e.,

Did you see how the elephants are helping with the tragedy cleanup in Thailand?







-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2005)

No, I didn't,but I think it's justwonderful! I haven't been able to watch a lotof the news, I'ma little raw emotionally.I did hear, though, that rightbefore the wave hit the Thai coast, there was a group of childrenplaying on the beach. A mahout steered his elephant towards them,scooped them out of the rushing waters, and the elephant ran them allto safe ground. They're such strong and magnificent animals, butthey're also so gentle and tender.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Really cute avatar, m.e.

I hadn't heard of that story. Amazing! Thank you for sharing it.

Hope you're feeling less raw and things are looking up.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2005)

Carolyn, this was the article in one of ourpapers about the elephant that saved the girl. Hope you can read it - Ihad to downsize it quite a bit.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for that article, Jan! I had only heardabout it on the news, and it was just an eye-witness account from aBritish tourist. That truly is amazing how the elephant and her personsaved those little ones.

And thanks for the kind thoughts, Carolyn. Seasonal Affective Disorderis in full swing, and the tsunami devastation has brought me to tearsmore than once. I've just had to limit my exposure to it


----------



## Cinnabun (Jan 4, 2005)

wow! i never heard about that! thats just wow!what a great elephant! i love how animals can tell when there is dangerbefore it happens! 

and i'm not much of a elephant fan though, but i LOVE Zebras! i collectZebra things! lmao, but i do love Elephants! they are just awesome andcute! lol i just like Zebras more! lol.

another question, how come the elephants owners carry around thatreally sharp knife like thing? because that makes me sad! do they useit to cut the Elephants? and does it hurt them?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 13, 2005)

m.e.,

I heard a report the other day that there were _very few_ animalsthat were found dead or washed up after the wave hit inTsuami. 

They believe that the animals sensed this would happen and made way for high ground before it hit.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jan 13, 2005)

I had heard that. I also heard that several, more"primitive", indigenous people groups may have survived the tsunami byobserving animal behavior. I think there's a lesson in that. . .


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 13, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I hadheard that. I also heard that several, more "primitive", indigenouspeople groups may have survived the tsunami by observing animalbehavior. I think there's a lesson in that. . .




That's interesting. I hadn't heard that.

_Mostdefinitely_ a message in there, m.e. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 13, 2005)

m.e.,

I can't find the first photo you posted for me. 

Help?

Can you post it again?

Sorry for the bother...

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 13, 2005)

I know one thing, when there's a tornado warning,I watch the animals. If they act strange, then I know to head into thebasement. Animals are the best forecasters!

As for the tsunami, our school raised $1800 towards the relief fund.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 13, 2005)

That's awesome, Laura!

Our school has a big fundraising campaign going on for it too. $1800 is a lot of money! Be very proud!

-Carolyn


P.S. m.e., maybe it's just that my system's acting up becauseStephanie posted a picture I couldn't see, but other's could.Will have to investigate it.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 13, 2005)

No prob, here 'tis again:


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks m.e.!





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Dear m.e. and Raspberry Swirl,

I saw a news report, complete with video coverage, where they havepotty-trained Seven Elephants in Thailand. _ *I am seriously notkidding.*_

They made these big toilets, the elephants sit on them, do their duty, and then flush the toilet. 

It was amazing to see.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jan 30, 2005)

W-o-w...I'm gonna have to check that out


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

I forget what channel it was on, but it was NBC or CBS between 6-7 p.m. 

Couldn't believe my eyes, m.e. Just couldn't believe my eyes. Made me want an elephant _Even More!_

-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jan 30, 2005)

found some articles for you guys

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2005/1/20/asia/9945038&amp;sec=asia


http://www.ndtv.com/environment/wildlife.asp?fromtimeline=true&amp;id=67419&amp;callid=1&amp;template=wildlife


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks Dreamgal!* :dude:


-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jan 30, 2005)

I say again, w-o-w



That is *amazing*!


----------



## m.e. (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay, so next time one of our guys leaves theseat up, we can just say, "You know, if an elephant can master using_and _flushingthe toilet, you should be able to put theseat down!"


----------



## Brandy (Jan 31, 2005)

I just came across this thread,,how cool is this!!!!!!! I collect elephant stuff to and I LOVE LOVE elephants!!!!!



I just started collecting about 2 yrs ago so I dont have a whole whole lot,,,,but its a start


----------



## m.e. (May 11, 2005)

Hey Carolyn-

Have you seen the new General Electric commercial? The one with thebaby elephant dancing to "Singin' in the Rain"? I was giggling so hardI nearly fell off the couch, and the first thing I thought was,"Carolyn would *love* this!"

If you haven't seen it, you can check it out here:

http://www.ge.com/en/company/companyinfo/advertising/tele_ads.htm


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2005)

YES, m.e.!!! Isn't it THEGREATEST!!?! As a matter of fact, it was the last thing I sawon t.v. before I left for work this morning. I LOVE IT!

TOO CUTE! 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (May 11, 2005)

Oh wow! What a wonderful advert. We don't get ithere in the UK, so thanks for sharing it!- Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 15, 2005)

Hey Carolyn - (who else would I come to with this cool elephant stuff?)

I caught a bit of _Amazing Animals_ on Animal Planet (we leave iton for the cats ), and they had this amazing story about twoelephants. I wasn't sure if you had seen this one before, but here'stheir web page and photo album:

*Jenny and Shirley*


----------



## Buck Jones (May 15, 2005)

Loved the commercial, but I believe an elephant is incapable of lifting its bulk off the gound entirely.Let's not tell the dancing elephant.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Thank you, m.e.! I hadn't seen that story. How adorable and moving their story is!

A dear friend of mine sent me this emoticon :~)the other day and I couldn't resist adding it to our forum. 

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (May 18, 2005)

hehe...:~)...I *love* it!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

ME TOOOOOOO!!!!



I like this one too....this was also sent to me. :dance:

Too Cute!!! My two favorite animals. I have to find a chicken for Tina.



-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ME TOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh! Cute! How do you copy it? I tried, and it copied, but he doesn't dance.

Laura


----------



## m.e. (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Carolyn-

I was watching a little bit of a program last night on the NationalGeographic Channel called "Elephant Rage". I'm not sure if you haveseen it yet, or not, but it was a really fascinating look into elephantpsychology as researchers explored the reasons for violent behavior inelephants.

Going back to elephants well-known propensity for memory and grieving(caressing the bones of dead relatives), animal behaviorists pinpointedintense *grief* as a motivation for rampages. Cited as an examplewas a herd of elephants that destroyed an entire village after aninfant was killed by humans there.

What really amazed me is when they were talking about Post TraumaticStress Disorder as being a trigger for rages. This one woman (don'trecall her name) said that many attacks by captive elephants may infact be reactions to intense trauma experienced in their infancy, suchas being kidnapped from the wild. Really amazing stuff. 

The basic gist of the program was that elephants are incrediblycomplex, intelligent, emotional beings, and we must learn to respectthem, and live alongside them. 

It definately gave me my "elephant fix" for the week 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi m.e., :wave:

I did see that show a week or two ago and it enraged me because if mandidn't get involved and seclude the elephants to where he wanted themto be, the elephants wouldn't've raged the way they did. It was a greatshow, but very sad. I wish humans would just leave nature alone and nottry to mold it into what they want it to behave like. 

It was bad enough they 'messed up' the first group of elephants, but then to go out and get a second group... 

Then people wonder why they go into rages. Quite frankly, if it was me,I would've lost it much sooner than the elephant did. I was amazed atthe amount of patience the beast had.

I did think of you when I saw it, but I think you were still in Africa.I'm really glad you saw it. I knew, like me, you'd find it interesting.Keep me posted on such shows about the 'Gentle Giants'. 
Thank you for thinking of me. 

:elephantslide:

-Carolyn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Aug 28, 2005)

I went to the zoo a couple weeks ago, and since you love elephants carolyn i thought i would share a picture.

This is the newest addition to the elephant breeding program.







hope you like it 

- Brittany


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you, Brittany. :sunshine:

I like it very much. They're such good mothers and aunts/uncles, etc. They have such a strong sense of family ties.

Thanks again, Brittany. :bouquet:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 28, 2005)

Here are some funnier pictures of elephants......




















Rainbows!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 28, 2005)

Sculpture of an Elephant that I made for my cousin Michael.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats a good sculpture!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Bummer, Pet_Bunny, :?

I can't see the pictures.

* * * * * *

ElfMommy,

Really good job on the sculpture! :elephant:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi m.e.!

D'ya see the new emoticon? :tusker:

I love the little guy. Thanks to ILuvMahBuns for finding him for me.



[align=center][/align]


[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Aug 30, 2005)

:love:

I *love* it! Thank you, Carolyn.



:heart::tusker::heart:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Dirty Bird :nonono:


----------



## m.e. (Sep 1, 2005)

:shock:

:rofl:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2005)

Isn't this cool?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's one for you Carolyn......






Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2005)

How cool is that, PetBunny!! I loveThe Little Rascals as well - to have one of the kids cuddling up to ababy elephant just Made My Day. This one goes to the ScreenSaver as well.

Thank you!! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 22, 2005)

I LOVE this commercial... the elephant is so cute

http://www.visit4info.com/details.cfm?adid=22492

________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 22, 2005)

Agreed, Nadia!!





I Love that commercial!! Why is it the ones that you want to see are shown so rarely??

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.toledo.com/zoocams/elephant_cam.php



http://www.sandiegozoo.org/wap/ex_elephants.html



http://www.tappedintoelephants.com/asp/index.php



http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/AsianElephants/


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

[align=left]




[/align]

[align=left]What a cool bunch of Websites, ElfMommy![/align]

[align=left]Thanks for sending them. I'll bookmark the pagein the SanDiego Zoo so that I can check in on the little ones from timeto time. No one was taking a bath this morning.[/align]

[align=left]Particularly love this happy little one pictured above. What a babe! :inlove:[/align]

[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the Toledo one is my favorite. They're so active during the day, and I love the BABY!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

The screen is black for me on Baby Louie. :? On two computers I use, as well. 

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I've waited and waited for it toload, pressed the buttons on the bottom, and nothing. :no:

It's okay. I get to check in on the San Diego one. What a great gift! 

I'll be so psyched when I catch one some day. 

:elephant: 



* * * * * * 


Thank you All for these great pictures and films and stories! I have them all saved. They're all Great, as are you. 

:elephantslide:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Another one of my favorite kids and favorite animals together:






Matthew Nock.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Carolyn did you know that it is good luck to have an elephant with it's trunk up?

my mum has 2 miniature statues of elephants with their trunks up and she swears they bring good luck,

Nicole


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Carolyn,

Here's a cool elephant just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Nicole,

No I didn't know that. Thank you for telling me! :elephant: I'll pay more attention to their trunks. 

* * * * * * * * *

Hi FreddysMom,

:tusker:

That pumpkin is THE Coolest! I love it. 
I never saw an Elephant Pumpkin before. It's beautiful. Thank you for showing it to me.

Kiss Freddy and his girlfriend for me, and be sure to tell Brooke Isaid hello and to hug Musketeer for me the next time she sees him.

Thanks again for thinking of me. 

-Carolyn


----------

